# Beersmith app, worth it?



## Dan Dan (15/7/13)

So who has used the beersmith app, and would you recommend it for BIAB? Anyone used any other apps that they have found useful?


----------



## nathan_madness (15/7/13)

Yeah, it's great and works excellent. I have used it since my first batch BIAB.

The other android app sucks! It always resets the timers if you do anything else on your device.


----------



## Anthony.R.M (15/7/13)

I'm still learning how to use it but it's worth thr few dollars


----------



## Dan Dan (15/7/13)

Cheers guys,I'm about to step up to BIAB, and need all the help I can get.



nathan_madness said:


> Yeah, it's great and works excellent. I have used it since my first batch BIAB.
> 
> The other android app sucks! It always resets the timers if you do anything else on your device.


What's the other app? I'm using iOS, and there are plenty of apps, but don't know if any of them are any good. Beersmith is the one I always hear about on here, so it must be best, right?!?


----------



## Khellendros13 (17/7/13)

Happy with it from my limited use on a few brews. Going to buy the key shortly.


----------



## Black n Tan (18/7/13)

Love it. it takes a few brews to get used to the layout as at first it is not intuitive. However after that I find it invaluable. Get it!


----------



## anthonyUK (18/7/13)

I think it is great value on IOS, currently £5.49 and has only the features I need for BIAB.
I have tried others such as the BIABicus which is good but not as comprehensive.
The recipe cloud feature alone is worth the money.


----------



## MashPaddler (18/7/13)

I have been using iBrewMaster, pretty good but am going to give beersmith a go (just downloaded it) given it's heritage, the app can only get better and better from a solid foundation


----------



## Dan Dan (18/7/13)

MashPaddler said:


> I have been using iBrewMaster, pretty good but am going to give beersmith a go (just downloaded it) given it's heritage, the app can only get better and better from a solid foundation


How is it? And how much.? I have brewsmith now, and I've had a bit of a poke around, and I'll admit it's a bit daunting to the newcomer.


----------



## MashPaddler (18/7/13)

Dan Dan said:


> How is it? And how much.? I have brewsmith now, and I've had a bit of a poke around, and I'll admit it's a bit daunting to the newcomer.


iBrewMaster is $10.49 but don't recall paying that much. It is very user friendly, but has limitations such as mash profiles that just didn't work for me. They have a new version for $18 which appears to have resolved some of the issues, but I struggle to understand how it is twice as good but meh who knows. Beersmith was $8.50. Going to run some recipes on it this weekend to see how it goes.


----------



## MashPaddler (23/7/13)

So I used the beersmith app on the weekend for my biab english IPA. and..... couldn't be more impressed with beersmith app. Walks all over ibrewmaster, and can't believe I stuck with the ibrew app for so long before moving across. Definitely worth a buy Dan Dan. 



Dan Dan said:


> So who has used the beersmith app, and would you recommend it for BIAB? Anyone used any other apps that they have found useful?


----------

